# SSD VPS or Cloud VPS Hosting?



## Orestock (Jun 22, 2017)

I need you help. I wanna choose reliable Linux vps host with these specs:
- 40 gbs of disk space, Linux, 1250 gbs of data transfer.
What can you also say about ************** and their ssd vps hosting deals?

What hosting provider would you choose? And why?


----------



## ServerOutlet (Jun 22, 2017)

Did you need in europe or in usa?


----------



## rosehosting (Jun 23, 2017)

We'll need more info so we can give you a better suggestion.

Besides location, do you need managed or unmanaged servers? Do you need full root access to the server? Control panels? How much RAM do you need?


----------



## ParkInHost (Jun 24, 2017)

Cloud VPS hosting in Germany is my choice if its Europe. Check https://www.parkinhost.com/


----------



## Jackwebbby (Jul 3, 2017)

I have very good success with QHoster.com. Their customer service is outstanding... Every time I have ever ran into any issues whatsoever, whether it's been issues with my account when I've been past due, and they have been lenient with payments and kept my services on. If I've had technical issues, they have resolved them very promptly.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 3, 2017)

Take alook at https://www.knownhost.com/managed-ssd-vps-hosting.html _/shameless plug._


----------



## HaBangNet (Jul 3, 2017)

do you got an budget?


----------



## Kostoprav (Jul 19, 2017)

SSD VPS hosting will give your sites the best performance in terms of speed connectivity and server stability!
It is very easy to use and the customer support is fantastic. They are quick and very friendly. ************** is trustworthy one!


----------



## DialWebHosting (Jul 25, 2017)

Dialwebhosting is one of the leading and reliable cloud vps hosting provider.
*Key Features of Cloud VPS Hosting*

Provides robust control panels to manage workloads
Ensures the fastest provisioning of scalable IT resources
Original hardware from industry-leading brands
Fastest deployment and setup of cloud servers
Ultra-stable servers backed by guaranteed 99.95% network uptime
Round the clock dedicated cloud VPS support
High availability failover for increased reliability
Automated backups of all critical data on a daily basis
Seamless management, maintenance & monitoring
Stringent network/applications/data security parameters
On-demand disaster recovery & business continuity solutions
Transparent, pay-per-use billing model


----------



## ctrlswitches (Jul 27, 2017)

Check out their main website to gain better knowledge on what hosting features and support they provide, also their service should match your budget. If you don't get proper information, then contact their support teams to know about any special offers and everything regarding the hosting service.


----------



## Hostingsource (Jul 31, 2017)

Mrejkin said:


> For service and support I give ************** a 10/10 and I highly recommend them. It should also be noted that I started out on a custom package after talking with sales and eventually worked my way up to one of their normal plans so if you need a custom plan talk to them as they will probably be able to work with you.
> 
> I am happy using their services!


Does the host publish the monthly prices or the ones for 2 years because this shows there openness about pricing because while I was searching for a good host I saw great prices being published but when I looked closer you had to sign up for 2 years to get the great price. If you went on a month to month basis the price can be nearly 50% higher.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2017)

Require over 10 gbs of disk space. Linux. + 24/7 customer support service that is professional.
What are your views on serverbasket and bluehost and their shared hosting deals? Is it reliable host? How is their support?


----------



## Javalubone (Aug 1, 2017)

What specifically is included in the plan that you are considering? Sure, you know that it includes X RAM and Y bandwidth – but what does that mean? Make sure that you understand what you’re getting from the storage through the number of email addresses, quantity of domains and subdomains included, and beyond.


----------



## LibertyVPS (Aug 14, 2017)

Jackwebbby said:


> I have very good success with QHoster.com. Their customer service is outstanding... Every time I have ever ran into any issues whatsoever, whether it's been issues with my account when I've been past due, and they have been lenient with payments and kept my services on. If I've had technical issues, they have resolved them very promptly.


What types of e-commerce features are included with the plan that you are considering?


----------

